# Nook Color available at Staples



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I just received an email from Staples that they are selling the Nook Color eReader for $249.00.


----------



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

Why buy from here if it is the same price at official store?

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

fekish said:


> Why buy from here if it is the same price at official store?
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


Instant gratification...

Shari


----------

